# Sanchezi Tank



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

Well i got some new plants and added a few peices of driftwood to the tank to make it more natural looking and to hopefully get the fish to move around more. And its worked on both accounts. I also turned off the pwerhead hoping that would help. Not sure what did it but i'm glad that i can see my fish when i look in my tank.

Before










After




























And here is a tank mate that already lasted longer than i thought he would.










I think it slooks better. Still got a few more things i'd like to change but overall its coming along.

If you look at the link in my sig you can see the resemblace to the larger tank i had setup.
Comments?


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I like it a lot! I also really like the stand, and how the blue reflects the sand! Looks really good IMHO! He looks really badass!


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I think it looks great.


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

Both the tank and the sancezhi look very nice -- I'll have to try that to get my Sanchez out of hiding

Where do you get those tall grass plants?


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

Elongatus cockus said:


> Both the tank and the sancezhi look very nice -- I'll have to try that to get my Sanchez out of hiding
> 
> Where do you get those tall grass plants?
> [snapback]1074297[/snapback]​


 i just got them at the LFS

thanks for the compliments


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Very nice tank and sanchezi


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

both setup look great. I can't decide which is better


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

The new setup is the better one


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

that set up is killer and nice sanchezi you have


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

I like that slook better too








sweet looking tank you got there! Esp the sanchezi!


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

That wood really helped alot. Great tank there. Nice p as well.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Very nice. I really like how you have it decorated so naturally.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Very nice natural looking set up! I like how it is well decorated but u can still see the sanchezi no matter where he is. I have this bushy plant in my tank that the sanchezi uses as a cave so I havent seen mine swim around in 3 weeks! Its as if the tank is empty. Think I might try ur style.


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

ya man ur stand rocks!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

That tank is f*cking Wicked!!!


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

sweet setup i like


----------

